
Zoomer (YC S14) shutting down - throwawayphl
https://technical.ly/philly/2017/01/27/zoomer-shutdown/
======
throwawayphl
Zoomer, a YC summer 2014 company offering food delivery as a service for
restaurants, is shutting down. They started with three founders, Justin
Goldman, Robert Shedd, and Vasanth Elavarasan in 2014, reaching more than 200
employees and 5000+ contracted drivers and completed nearly 4 million
deliveries. Zoomer was headquartered in Philadelphia, with the tech team based
in San Francisco.

Zoomer is splitting assets between two larger competitors.

